# He's baaaaack! (Chris) Hansen vs. Predator



## Hollowway (Jan 6, 2017)

It's been 10 years since To Catch a Predator aired on tv. But I just saw another episode! Sort of. It's now a segment on Hansen's new show Crime Watch Daily called Hansen vs. Predator. He's older and chubbier, but the episodes are just as juicy. I think this actually started like a year ago. Such a weird thing to see Hansen try to feign concern and come up with witty burns and watch the pedophiles try to lie their way out of the situations. Anyone else aware of this being back on the air?


----------



## lemeker (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm not sure how long he's been doing the stakeouts again. As far as being on CW, I think it's only been a few months, because (once again I think...not entirely sure) he replaced a previous host.

I haven't had time to watch regularly, but It also doesn't seem to be as dedicated as the Dateline series was. What I mean by that is he features cases other than predator cases. Either way, its cool he's back catching these sick mothers. I find it hard to believe there are so many........makes ya wonder sometimes.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 7, 2017)

Oh I know! The guys have no identifiable traits. They're literally from every walk of life, and cut across all socioeconomic and demographic spectra. And there are a number of repeat offenders, who have been on the show before. I saw one on the episode I mentioned that was actually a friend of Hansens. So weird.


----------



## watson503 (Jan 7, 2017)

Hollowway said:


> Oh I know! The guys have no identifiable traits. They're literally from every walk of life, and cut across all socioeconomic and demographic spectra. And there are a number of repeat offenders, who have been on the show before. I saw one on the episode I mentioned that was actually a friend of Hansens. So weird.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 8, 2017)

...., i went on a binge of reading transcripts on perverted justice's website. It's truly disturbing reading the unfiltered .... that was said. If you were a fan of the show, that site is definitely worth a visit. You have to give it up for the people who had to pretend to not be skeeved out by these freaks. 

Definitely gonna look into this new bit too. It's always been a bit of a fascination of mine. It's just good fun to watch dangerous people start to realize just how ....ed they are... Even if it doesn't last.


----------

